# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Помощь нужна

## Микола

Есть мобилка от эльдорадо мт 520 кличут нет java как можно залить игру в него ведь встроенная присутствует:blush:

----------


## pendruk

http://elenberg.10bb.ru/

----------


## Микола

Я таких сайтов много видел только от них толку как от козла молока:(

----------


## pendruk

Сори со ссылкой на самом деле беда)))))  ( игры устанавливаются с флешки.должны быть jar и jad в одной папке) нет jad - кидаешь jar в jadmaker-получаешь jad.

----------


## Микола

Сори со ссылкой на самом деле беда))))) ( игры устанавливаются с флешки.должны быть jar и jad в одной папке) нет jad - кидаешь jar в jadmaker-получаешь jad.

а как устанавливать то если нет java по документам





				Регистрация: 14.01.2010



					Сообщений: 85


	Сказал(а) спасибо: 2



				Поблагодарили 26 раз(а) в 19 сообщениях




























			Сори со ссылкой на самом деле беда)))))  ( игры устанавливаются с флешки.должны быть jar и jad в одной папке) нет jad - кидаешь jar в jadmaker-получаешь jad.[/quote]

----------


## GremlinE

Если нет встроеной ява платформы, то сверху её не намажешь)). Поищите в Инете народных умельцев, кто смог для данноого апарата создать эмулятор явы(что крайне маловероятно). А лучше купите полноценный Сонерик или смарт-нокию

----------


## Slater

> ...полноценный Сонерик или смарт-нокию...


тоже верно:yes:

----------


## GremlinE

> Есть мобилка от эльдорадо мт 520 кличут нет java как можно залить игру в него ведь встроенная присутствует


F 

А ещё, как вариант, погуглите насчет вашего аппарата и узнайте на какой платформе у вас игры, затем остаеться лишь найти соответствующую игрушку для вашей платформы.





> А лучше купите полноценный Сонерик или смарт-нокию

----------

